

The four hundred years of planetary science since Galileo and Kepler - svag
http://www.nature.com/nature/journal/v466/n7306/full/nature09215.html

======
pbhjpbhj
It's paywalled. I can't read the content: could the submitter point us to an
equivalent free to view article or does none exist?

At least a summary of the salient points would be nice.

~~~
svag
Sorry for the incovenience. I am behind a university network and for that
reason I had access to the site without paying. Here it is an upload of the
pdf file...

[http://www.docstoc.com/docs/49469234/The-four-hundred-
years-...](http://www.docstoc.com/docs/49469234/The-four-hundred-years-of-
planetary-science-since-Galileo-and-Kepler)

